# ‘65 Clutch rod boot and retainer question



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

My ‘65 didn’t have the clutch rod boot or retainer when purchased. I have the parts now and need advice to install. Does the boot flange go around the opening in the firewall only and then the retainer just bolts up against the flange on the inside of the firewall? Or some other configuration? Thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

IIRC the boot retainer gets installed into the groove of the boot and then bolted to the firewall.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi,

Enclosed is a picture from the 65 Chassis Shop Manual. The same diagram is in the GTO Restoration Guide, second edition, page # 270.

The drawing of the boot is looking from inside the car.








Here are a couple of pictures of the set up.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

My memory is still good 😉
Boot onto retainer, Then as mentioned installed from the cabin side.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info and photos. GTOJunior, i'm glad your memory is intact.....mine, not so much. 
GTOTigr. Unless i'm somehow missing it, I don't see the boot or retainer in the diagram you sent. The pics are helpful tho. I just got back under the dash to test fit the boot and retainer and things didn't seem to be quite right and then I noticed (finally) that the assembly must go under the steering column firewall plate. Right? Pretty sure the original retainer is under the plate as something is loose and extends a bit beyond the firewall plate, as can be seen in the close up photo. Thanks again for your responses and acting on those got me better informed on the whole set up.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Yep, the original retainer was under the firewall plate, but still gonna use the new stuff. I see that the clutch rod has to come thru the boot from the inside the car but it would seem the angle of the dangle would make it difficult, if even possible. Anyone installed a rod thru the inside? Any tips? Thanks to all.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

With the rod disconnected from the Pedal assembly slip it into the boot.
Mount the boot then hook the rod to the pedal. Then attach to the Z.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> With the rod disconnected from the Pedal assembly slip it into the boot.
> Mount the boot then hook the rod to the pedal. Then attach to the Z.





GTOJUNIOR said:


> With the rod disconnected from the Pedal assembly slip it into the boot.
> Mount the boot then hook the rod to the pedal. Then attach to the Z.


Thanks again. As trying to accomplish one thing (boot and retainer) leads to another, it appears that the steering column firewall plate has to be removed as well as the boot retainer goes underneath it. So would it be correct that the steering column has to be removed as the firewall plate doesn't seem to "slide" up the column to gain access? If that's the case, can the column be disconnected at what appears to be a pinch type bolt on the engine side of the firewall and then removed? Picture attached. Also there appears to be some type of seal (see pic) around the column where it goes thru the firewall plate. Is that a separate item or a part of the foam seal behind the plate? All input appreciated.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

NO, that would be incorrect.
Hopefully, you haven't gotten too deep.
The retainer and boot would be considered a service part so for easy replacement it was mounted on the cabin side of the column plate.
Look closely at this SM dia and you can see the overlay.
Cheers.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

I had not gotten that deep while waiting for a reply, so I will install the new stuff per the diagram. Thanks again!


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> NO, that would be incorrect.
> Hopefully, you haven't gotten too deep.
> The retainer and boot would be considered a service part so for easy replacement it was mounted on the cabin side of the column plate.
> Look closely at this SM dia and you can see the overlay.
> ...


Is the 1965 Tempest Chassis manual the one I should get that includes your diagram? I see there is one for the body.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, That is from the '66 SM but would apply to your '65.


----------

